# حوار جرئ مع القمص زكريا بطرس



## مونيكا 57 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*الأقباط الأحرار فى حوار جرئ مع القمص زكريا بطرس
على هذا الرابط



http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/media/videos?task=videodirectlink&id=181


كتبها الأقباط الأحرار 
أحد أبرز الشخصيات القبطية وأكثرها على الإطلاق إثارة للجدل.. إستطاع أن يجذب إليه الأنظار، وأن يصبح حديث الشارع، ومادة لكل وسائل الإعلام.. تباينت حوله الآراء واختلف بشأنه النُخبة من المُثقفين والليبراليين ودعاة الحرية وحقوق الإنسان ورجال الدين، وحتى العامة فى الشارع، وأمام شاشات التلفاز.. البعض طالب براسه كمُنشق ومُحرض على الفتنة، وأخرون رأوا فى نهجه تطرُفاً وازدراءً بالأديانلكن آخرون يرَون فيه مُدافعاً من الطراز الأول عن الحرية الشخصية والحق المُطلق في اختيار الإنسان لدينه ومعتقده الى حد وصفه ب "بولس القرن الحادى والعشرين" الذى يبشر بالمسيح بين الأمم...


لم نتصور أنه يُمكن أن نُجري حواراً معه ، وما لم نتوقعه بالأكثر هو أن يتجاوب أبونا زكريا معنا لإجراء حوار رغم مشاغله العديدة وضيق وقته الذى يقضيه فى البحث والإستدلال من كتب التراث الإسلامى ، والذى صار علامة دالة عليه أينما ذُكر إسمه.جناب القُمص زكريا بُطرس. يجيب على أسئلتنا التى وجهناها له ومن بينها:ما هى دوافعه فى انتهاج مبدأ "النقد القُراني"،.. ؟؟ و هل حقاً ان سبب برامجه هو قيام تنظيم الاخوان المسلمون بقتل شقيقه؟وما رده على المُعارضين لمنهجه ممن يعتبرون ما يُقدمه ذريعة للهجوم على الأقباط بمصر؟
ولماذا إعتبرته أحدى المجلات الأمريكية "رجل العام" لسنة 2008 ؟ولماذا يُساوى البعض بينه وبين "بن لادن"؟ماذا عن حالته الصحية؟وماذا عما نشرته صحيفة الفجر التى نشرت ما سمته "وثيقة إدانة" للقمص زكريا بطرس؟


ما رده على من يطالبنون بإسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنه؟


وما رده على من إتهمه ب " تهييج الناس" علي الأقباط


ما هو رأيه فى محاولات دول منظمة التعاون الإسلامى التى تحاول إستصدار قرار من الأمم المتحدة لتجريم نقد الإسلام تحت ذريعة محاربة إزدراء الأديان؟


وهل صحيح "هرب" من مناظرات مشايخ مسلمين كما يتهمه البعض؟


ما سر الإستقبال الحافل الذى يحظى به أينما حل؟


وما هى الرسالة التى يود توجيهها للمشاهدين عبر موقعنا؟

منقوووووووول
تاريخ نشر الخبر : 27/10/2009​*


----------



## milad hanna (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الفيديو


----------



## BITAR (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ عليه ويقوية*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 نوفمبر 2009)

يا راعبهم ومشيبهم

شكرا على القيديو يا مونيكا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يحميه ويحفظه *
*ميرررررسى على الخبر *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

milad hanna قال:


> شكرا على هذا الفيديو












​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

BITAR قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ عليه ويقوية*​










​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا راعبهم ومشيبهم
> 
> شكرا على القيديو يا مونيكا
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​










​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك








​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> *ربنا يحميه ويحفظه *
> *ميرررررسى على الخبر *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​










​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ علية من اعداء الخير 

مرسي خالص للخبر 

مواضيع حضرتك جميلة 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## christin (5 نوفمبر 2009)

_*ربنا يحفظه
شكرا جزيلا علي الفيديو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ علية من اعداء الخير
> 
> مرسي خالص للخبر
> 
> ...



*أشكرك حبيبتى
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

christin قال:


> _*ربنا يحفظه
> شكرا جزيلا علي الفيديو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*_



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------

